# New Hobby to replace Amtrak



## Rail Freak (Nov 11, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/skysurfingaviation/

My brother got me a Groupon Certificate, for my B-Day & I did it Saturday Morning. Quite an experience!!! No PPC, though!!!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 12, 2015)

That must be quite fun. I know a lot of people don't like to fly as a passenger but I'm sure it's totally different when you're in control of the craft.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Nov 12, 2015)

What a great experience for you, and a terrific birthday present!  As someone who is terrified of heights, I think you were very brave to do this!


----------

